# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  المشاقبة يتشاورون للانتخابات

## الحصن نيوز

يعقد ملتقى شباب عشيرة المشاقبة اجتماعاً عاماً لأبناء العشيرة للتشاور حول الانتخابات النيابية المقبلة وذلك يوم الجمعة المقبل 15/7/2016 في منطقة بويضة الحوامدة - محافظة المفرق.
-



لتفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخابات الاردنية...اضغط هنا

----------

